# LIGRC Hunt Test



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

We had a successful hunt test this past weekend. Considering our limited grounds, we structured good tests. Present in JH on Saturday were three Boykins, a toller, Flatcoats and a Drahthaar in addition to the more common breeds.

Right now I am exhausted and resting while watching Westerns on TV.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Congratulations on a good weekend  That's terrific! How fun to see a nice variety of dogs. I attended the training day for Sandlapper GRC on Saturday for WC/WCX and it was a lot of fun. There were Goldens and Flatcoats. The top Boykin in the country trains at my HRC and it is fun to watch her go. Other than that it's all Labs and I don't get to see many Goldens. Interesting to see the differences. Do you have any photos to share? Would love to see your pup in action!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what in the world is a drahthaar??


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Do you have any photos? I have fun trying to figure out which breeds are which at tests. I saw a viszla (sp?) at one, poodles at another. It's fun to see other dogs than goldens and labs. We do have a large contingent of goldens at hunt tests, but only one golden that does AKC field trials up here. I do think that goldens do have the best style!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

nolefan said:


> The top Boykin in the country trains at my HRC and it is fun to watch her go. Other than that it's all Labs and I don't get to see many Goldens. Interesting to see the differences. Do you have any photos to share? Would love to see your pup in action!



I think you are talking about Sula and Leslie, they were up here and ran the Junior tests on Saturday and Sunday on LI - and did a beautiful job. 

Brooke on the other hand was not so good, to put it mildly.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

hotel4dogs said:


> what in the world is a drahthaar??



German Wirehaired Pointer. 
In addition there was also a Curly Coated Retriever and a German Shorthaired Pointer. And this was a small entry with just 24 junior dogs.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

AmbikaGR said:


> I think you are talking about Sula and Leslie, they were up here and ran the Junior tests on Saturday and Sunday on LI - and did a beautiful job.
> 
> Brooke on the other hand was not so good, to put it mildly.


Brooke is awfully nice and she did get an applause from the gallery on the land series.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

I didn't get any pictures but a photographer was present. I will see if anything is on our website.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

A drahthaar is a BLACK German Wirehaired Pointer - it is a fault in AKC but accepted in Europe (normally they are brown dilute)


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I love boykins! My husband really really wants one, he already has a name and everything, ha ha. they are so fun to watch do their thang!


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I love boykins! My husband really really wants one, he already has a name and everything, ha ha. they are so fun to watch do their thang!


We have a few in our training group. I do like the breed.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Congratulations on a good weekend  That's terrific! How fun to see a nice variety of dogs. I attended the training day for Sandlapper GRC on Saturday for WC/WCX and it was a lot of fun. There were Goldens and Flatcoats. The top Boykin in the country trains at my HRC and it is fun to watch her go. Other than that it's all Labs and I don't get to see many Goldens. Interesting to see the differences. Do you have any photos to share? Would love to see your pup in action!


 Field Dog Imagery, Jerry Imprevento He did an awesome job positioning himself for awesome photos. 

https://www.facebook.com/FieldDogIma...ocation=stream


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

AmbikaGR said:


> I think you are talking about Sula and Leslie, they were up here and ran the Junior tests on Saturday and Sunday on LI - and did a beautiful job.
> 
> Brooke on the other hand was not so good, to put it mildly.


I think they must trade off the top spot with them, I was actually speaking of Amanda 2012 Boykin Society Upland Open Champion: HRCH UH Amanda of Pocotaligo UOC 2010, 2011 and 2012 - owned and handled by Devon Ruth. DeVon couldn't be a nicer guy and he and Amanda are an amazing team, a joy to watch. 

I'm sorry to hear that Brooke had her mind somewhere else.... I'm sure she'll be spot on next time out  (probably during training time of course :doh


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

gdgli said:


> I didn't get any pictures but a photographer was present. I will see if anything is on our website.


Wow are those some stunning photos... I looked through them and they are just gorgeous. Did you get one, I wasn't sure who was who....


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Wow are those some stunning photos... I looked through them and they are just gorgeous. Did you get one, I wasn't sure who was who....


I was hoping that I would be in one of them but I am noticeably missing. I did not run my dog but I worked Fri. and Sat. I hope to run my dog later in the summer. (I am looking at two hunt tests and maybe a WCX. I am working on steadiness and honor.)


----------

